# Its not V-bulletin.... More problems in thread.



## powersmokin (Jun 12, 2010)

Session data1. Not compatible with  Android OS. Cannot use on my phone, it will go to create thread, but not post it.

2. Create thread button is very small.

3. i dont like the left side offset. i like V-bulletin, where its in the center.

4. All the announchements look like ads. I dont like ads.

5. Stickies are their own forum???

6. Do the poll.


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 12, 2010)

The new forum takes a bit getting use to but I like it. I do with they had an application that would work on your phone so it would be easy to view and post from your phone. That would be sweet.


----------



## powersmokin (Jun 12, 2010)

V bulletin worked on my phone just fine. Session databut an app would be cool too


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 12, 2010)

Much better format and easier to use IMO. Post without jumping to a new page, upload an image directly from your computer, Great stuff
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## 5lakes (Jun 12, 2010)

I tried with my iPod Touch last night. Same results as POWERSMOKIN. I don't really use it for browsing, though. It works great for paperless geocaching! An app for Huddler would be cool, but I don't see me using it much, if at all.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 12, 2010)

I have no problem viewing and posting with my Blackberry.


----------



## powersmokin (Jun 13, 2010)

blackberry... hmm, wonder whats different.


----------



## meateater (Jun 13, 2010)

POWERSMOKIN said:


> Session data1. Not compatible with  Android OS. Cannot use on my phone, it will go to create thread, but not post it.
> 
> 2. Create thread button is very small.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you dont like much.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 13, 2010)

There are several issues regarding Android OS affecting webpages, not isolated just to this forum or software. For example, just one of the discussions:

http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=2171

Also make sure you d/l the latest OS version and updates with fixes too.  Some times they happen daily.

Like anything new (such as Android and Huddler) there will be glitches and there will be fixes and work-arounds.  The best thing to do is keep in touch with both and fairly report (i.e. unsarcastically, keep it professional and flowing) the discrepancies so that they are known and can be corrected.  As they say, "..it's a work-in-progress!.."


----------



## bbq engineer (Jun 13, 2010)

So here's where I am..

After the switch, I was afraid to log on at work for fear that a virus would take out the network at work.  The hijacks and virus alerts were beyond what could be considered reasonable. 

From Home I didn't want to endanger my PC either.

I could surf and lurk on my Droid but not post.

That pretty much shut me down. 

Since Jeff has shut down all but text ads, I am gaining some confidence again at home and can feel better about posting again (Thank you Jeff)...still not going to access from my work PC until I can gain some more confidence.  Still unable to post with my droid (which is my life line to surf from work when I don't want to use their PC).

BTW, had many a phone including the ones mentioned above and a blackberry for work...Droid flat out spanks them all IMHO.


----------



## chefrob (Jun 13, 2010)

BBQ Engineer said:


> Since Jeff has shut down all but text ads, I am gaining some confidence again at home and can feel better about posting again (Thank you Jeff)...


yup...........


----------



## nickelmore (Jun 13, 2010)

Im with bbeng,  its still a wait and see for me,  i have "lurked" a few time and did not see too much change.  The text only ads have not redirected me yet so that is good.

It seems like I have to refresh to see any new posts that are replied to while I am on the site.   I think this must be a IE setting,    I will try fire fox to see it does not happen.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 13, 2010)

I think vBulletin is better only because everyone I used to it. 

I just purchased vBulletin 4.0.3 CMS Suite and it is totally different than the version which Jeff was running before the change. 

The new 4.0.3 version of vBulletin has the same look as this forum does now and I believe you are going to find this is the look of the future which all forums are eventually going to look like. 

I personally like vBulletin but just as all cars look alike so to shall all forums. 

I think the best bet is to get used to the software and start learning the differences between it and the old format.


----------



## deltadude (Jun 14, 2010)

Like many I have had a wait and lets see approach, lurking or following since day one of the switch,  I even got a nice PM even from bmudd14474  saying, "hi, we missed you".  Normally a highly interactive and opinionated forum dude, I thought I would instead remain silent and let Jeff and his crew work out the kinks.  I'm glad I did,  as BBQ Engineer, I have found that the whole site is working better now, and the platform seems smoother.  I haven't had a single virus issue.  I also am learning to appreciate some of the new features available, and the I think the overall site looks better.

Part of my acclimation to huddler, has resulted from trying to setup a new website using a social networking set of scripts, and the included forum is AWFUL, yet due to some important integrated features I'm am trying to make the best of it.  Struggling with my new platform from the admin/site owner vs user side reminded me how hard bmudd and Jeff and his crew have been working to get SMF running smooth, and how much I really appreciate their effort.  One thing I am assured of is Jeff is going to keep working until SMF feels like home again to those of us who care.


----------

